

Wget thinks github.com is a threat  - jerome_etienne
http://notes.jetienne.com/2011/04/15/wget-thinks-github.com-is-a-threat.html

======
chc
This doesn't look like much of anything. It's certainly not wget "thinking
github is a threat." That cert says it's for subdomains of github.com, not the
root domain. He isn't accessing a subdomain, so the cert doesn't apply. If
he'd used www.github.com, it would have worked.

~~~
ynoclo
Actually, the cert _does_ apply, because 'github.com' is explicitly listed in
the subjectAltName extension. (Names in that extension are considered valid
alternatives to the common name in the subject; see RFC 5280 4.2.1.6.) It
really is a wget bug, or more likely an OpenSSL bug.

